# Skeptic challenges guru to kill him on TV



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/asia/article7067989.ece


----------



## The Creepster (Sep 18, 2009)

I bet I could sing-a someone to DEATH:googly:


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

hmm, has anyone seen death note???

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XvUOGw1uEc8"]YouTube- Introduceing Lind.L.Tailor... In English[/nomedia]


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

"...on Wednesday, police arrested a couple in Maharashtra state on suspicion of killing five boys on the advice of a tantric master who said their sacrifice would help the childless couple to conceive. "

it must be 1472 there.


----------

